# THEE SECOND Annual Cigar Review HERF !!!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

The 1st was such a success!!! (IMHO) Stan and I were able to offer lodging and some transportation, with Kevin able to drive up......

However, we do *not* have to live in a box and only have it here in Clearwater.

I think if we plan far enough ahead with a location and dates, we should be ok having it else where. But who am I? What's your thoughts? And lets get adventurous..... not just say the area where you live, inless there is a reason....... like we have Y-bor, the Cigar Capital of the USA!!! (I think)....

I would be up for Vegas........ 

Location???? What's your thoughts..... ?

:dunno:

8)


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

one word... Vegas


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess I am old school, but I vote for the Cigar Capitol of America. Tampa/St. Pete/Clearwater/Ybor City. There are just so many great cigar shops and cigar friendly places in this area. 

The Thompson event was good central focus point. Everyone that went got between 50-65 cigars. The rest of the time was just very relaxed. 

Vegas is much more limiting and far more expensive. No where near as many cigar friendly places. Also, the cigar prices at the shop in Vegas are far more expensive than Florida. And in case you havent been out there before... Its really freakin' hot, unless you go in the winter.

Just my $.02


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree with Rick. I would NEVER be allowed to go to Vegas, but Clearwater is much more likely. But, if the Herf is in Sept. again, I may have a hard time regardless, due to my work schedule & wife. I only get two days off a year, but my year only runs from Late August to Late May. June, July, & early August are wide open. But, don't change any plans for me, as it is sometimes hard for me to get away & thus I cannot be a Dependable YES for the event  :sad:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Uh, it won't be in September next year........<mouth taped shut>
Ya got the Cigar Heritage Fest, which is in November(this weekend)
OR the Super Bowl is here in February '09?!:wink:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I totally LOVE Vegas.

However, I think Rick has good points.

The "other cigar capital" is Miami. I think at least half the cigar companies have their headquarters there, plus there is Little Havana and the huge population of Cubans, and all the heritage and culture from the island that go along with it.

You can certainly have a historic cigar experience there too.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Miami works for me too...  

Nevada has a 30% excise tax on cigars compared with none in Florida. Try and find a hotel anywhere in downtown Vegas for less than $200 a night. As someone who has lived in the desert, I can tell you that when you take a cigar outside into 110 degrees and 5% RH, it dries out so fast that halfway through the wrapper begins so crack and break.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

If it's "out of town", I would prefer to have it in the 4th Quarter? Cooler weather in Florida and I get a little busier after the first of the year.......
I bet Kevin knows some people down on Calle Ocho? :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lots of people die in Miami..... don't they??


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Lots of people die in Miami..... don't they??


Only gringos that get out of line. :twisted:

I can't piss off Laura or I will wake up with a Cuban necktie.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Wherever it is...I would really like to try to make it this time...all those pics had two effects on me...glad they were shared...but green with envy.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Another vote for Clearwater. I honestly don't know if I can make it (later in the year is better), but I know I won't make it if it's in Vegas. I haven't been to Florida in a long time, it'd be cool to go down there when it's getting cold up here. I will definitely try to make it if it's at all possible.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

This time of year, with Cigar Heritage this weekend, is outstanding weather-wise. And if you HAVE to meet the "legends" of the industry, there is a charity smoker the night before............


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

The weather is totally gorgeous right now. Down here, about 250 miles south of Clearwater, it has been between 75 - 80 in the day and 65 at night with no humidity. This is a way different 80 degrees than you get a month earlier.

It's still warm enough for the beach, but you don't even sweat.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Honestly, the reason I'm going is to meet the "legends" of this board. Legends of the industry would be neat, but if I go I'm going down to hang out with a really cool group of guys and enjoy some cigars. Education & meeting those in the industry will be a nice bonus.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

"Cold" front coming though today/tonight to drop it off to 48 tonight and only
68 tomorrow! Brrrrrr! That's about 8-10 degrees BELOW normal.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> "Cold" front coming though today/tonight to drop it off to 48 tonight and only
> 68 tomorrow! Brrrrrr! That's about 8-10 degrees BELOW normal.


Oh puhleeeze!!! :roll:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Our high today is supposed to be 45 I think...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

.........and overcast...........?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Raining pretty good right now actually...took two hours to get to work today cuz of a truck that jackknife & lost it's load :sad:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> "Cold" front coming though today/tonight to drop it off to 48 tonight and only
> 68 tomorrow! Brrrrrr! That's about 8-10 degrees BELOW normal.


Yepper... we might have to wear a long sleve shirt this weekend..... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sucks being us, doesn't it? :dunno:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Eh, I don't mind the cold so much (yet)...I enjoy the change of seasons and I like snow, but I do wish I had a glassed in patio or something to smoke my cigars on.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Sucks being us, doesn't it? :dunno:


Yepper...... Being forced to go to Y-bor and smoke cigars all day Saturday... in perfect weather.....

ICK!!!!!

Oh... and I have been LIVING on my bikes for the entire week and am riding out there Saturday with Steve, Stan! What time you getting there? I have a fake - real - ISOM - via Briton for ya!

8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Think I may be riding over with Siskin? Would like to be there by 10ish, when it opens.....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Think I may be riding over with Siskin? Would like to be there by 10ish, when it opens.....


I should be there about 11:30 or 12.... I'll call you when I get there.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep. Please do. Anyone else we know?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Count me in for this coming year. I couldnt make it last year because of the new job and earning time off. TYHis year i will have plenty and will be there for sure !!!!!!!!!! :drinking:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Please go here to vote......

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=3973

8)


----------

